# big bum and thighs



## dannygeale (Mar 22, 2007)

heys guys and gals 
ive been doing weights for about 6 weeks now 
im only startin out so i dont lift the weight you guys can do 
i have a big bum and thighs  ive been doing lunges and squats 
i only have a small amount of weights at the moment  
i have been doin lunges with dumbbell 20 kgs 
i normally do 10 reps  X 10 sets  then do lunges 10 x 10  is this enough  or to much  maybe some one here could help me out witha program   ????


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 22, 2007)

I assume you are trying to rid yourself of the big bum and thighs?  Squats and lunges will help, but a good diet will help x eleventy.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Mar 22, 2007)

dannygeale said:


> heys guys and gals
> ive been doing weights for about 6 weeks now
> im only startin out so i dont lift the weight you guys can do
> i have a big bum and thighs  ive been doing lunges and squats
> ...



Got pics of your bum and thighs?


----------



## dannygeale (Mar 22, 2007)

juggernaut2005 said:


> Got pics of your bum and thighs?



 maybe lol


----------



## kcoleman (Mar 22, 2007)

juggernaut2005 said:


> Got pics of your bum and thighs?



Isn't original poster a male???


----------



## kinkery (Mar 22, 2007)

kcoleman said:


> Isn't original poster a male???



 was gettin ready to say that myself.


----------



## slip (Mar 22, 2007)

Are the muscles big, or the fat deposits?

Cardio, weights, and diet for fat loss.

Im doing squats and lunges to make my ass/thighs bigger......


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Mar 24, 2007)

kcoleman said:


> Isn't original poster a male???



EWWW I never link bums & thighs to a guy! lol


----------



## KelJu (Mar 24, 2007)

slip said:


> Are the muscles big, or the fat deposits?
> 
> Cardio, weights, and diet for fat loss.
> 
> Im doing squats and lunges to make my ass/thighs bigger......



Yeah, training has made my ass much bigger. Doing lots of dead lifts and squat will make your ass bigger and firmer, but I don't see how it will make your ass smaller. That can be done in the kitchen, not the gym.


----------

